# emails können nicht verschickt werden



## Sway (27. Oktober 2003)

*emails können nicht verschickt werden. routerproblem?*

Ich bin recht ratlos, da ich vor 2Monaten noch wie ein weltmeister verschicken konnte. Es geht um 3 Unterschiedliche Postfächer, bei 3 Anbietern.

Ich habe einen Router (von QDI) und 1Notebook (WinXP & Mandrake 9.1), ein DesktopPC ( Gentoo & Debian SID) und nen Server (Debian 3.0)


Von alles PCs habe ich versucht emails zu verschicken (POP3&SMTP). Mit Outlook, Ximian Evolution, Opera (M2), KMail und Sylpheed-Claws. Seit einiger Zeit kann ich aber nichts mehr verschicken und kann nicht mehr feststellen, was ich geändert habe, das es nicht mehr Funktioniert. Per Webmail laufen alle Postfächer und der empfang geht ja per ClientSoftware.


Ich Poste mal die Fehlermeldung mit gekürzten emailadressen, will ja keinen Spam 

slypheed sagt das hier:


> [19:24:08] SMTP< 220 mrvdomng.kundenserver.de ESMTP Mon, 27 Oct 2003 19:25:01 +0100
> [19:24:09] SMTP> HELO slut
> [19:24:09] SMTP< 250 mrvdomng.kundenserver.de Hello slut [217.236.20.193]
> [19:24:09] SMTP> MAIL FROM: <sven@XXX.de>
> ...




[nachtrag]

So, hier bei Outlook sagt er das hier



> 'miriam@XXX.com' am 27.10.2003 19:11
> 550 5.7.1 <miriam@binichblond.com>... Relaying denied




[nachtrag Nr.2]
Ich hab dem Router nochmal n RESET gegönnt, aber das hat es nicht den Erfolg gebracht. Es besteht immer noch das selbe Problem


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. November 2003)

Hi

Ich denke dieses Problem liegt nicht bei dir. Ich hab mal deine Outlook Fehlermeldung in der Knowledge Base von MS gesucht auch etwas gefunden: Knowledgebase-Artikel 
Vielleicht ist der Artikel nicht einmal so falsch und es handelt sich dabei wirklich um eine Maßnahme gegen die Spamflut!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

